# Finding your color season



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

Finding Your Color Season - Associated Content

Okay, I am bad at telling undertones and choosing what color foundation to wear--- I doubt I'm any better at shapes, but this part was interesting and I'm going to stare myself down after this post.

"Each season has a characteristic eye pattern. The brighter the light in the place you are in, the easier it will be to see your eye pattern.

Winter=a spoke pattern. Spring=a round sunburst. Summer=delicate cracked glass. Autumn=an Aztec sun with swirls and spots. "

If anyone has any input in what mine or dd season is, I am all ears! (my pic in profile / avatar , dd pic attached)

ETA: I did search for a similar post in the makeup area and did not find one.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's some info from MAC's website that might help you out:

Quote:
Most skin tones will fall into these two classifications. However, if you are still not certain which classification is right for you, consider the undertones in your skin.
_* To determine your undertone, take a look at the underside of your forearm*_:

If your veins look more blue, then you most likely have pinkish undertones. If your veins look more green, then you have more yellow or golden undertones.

Based on this, I'm either Winter or Autumn... A little hard to tell.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 30, 2007)

This may help you:

Colors and Seasons

Your complexion and coloring determines which colors work best on you. Take careful analysis of your skin tone, natural hair color and eye color. To help find the undertone color of your skin, look at the inside of your arm in natural daylight. Then, with the help of the list below, decide which season most accurately describes your complexion. Once you know your season, you will have a personalized guideline of colors and shades that work best for you.

Winter

Winter is a cool tone. People with winter complexions have blue or pink/rosy undertones. Skin can be pale and porcelain white, yellowish-olive, or dark. Winters are generally brunettes with deeply colored eyes. Many Asians and African Americans fall into this category. Natural white-blondes may also be winters.

Best Colors for Winter

Those with the winter color profile have a lot of depth to their coloring and a lot of contrast between their hair color, eye color and skin tone. Winters should wear hues that are sharp, stark and clear. You will look best in intense, rich colors, like black, navy blue, red, and hot pink. These powerful shades will compliment your coloring. For lighter colors, wear bright white or icy pastels, such as like cool blues, pinks and yellows.

Worst Colors for Winter

Avoid dressing in earthy tones and subdued colors like beige, orange and gold. They will make you look faded and ashen.

Summer

Summer is also a cool tone and like winter complexions, the summers among us have blue or pink undertones. Skin is very pale and pink. Summer coloring usually occurs in natural blondes, and even pale-skinned brunettes with pale eyes. If youâ€™re a trying to discriminate between winter and summer, winters are usually brunettes and summers are mostly natural blondes.

Best Colors for Summer

Summers have a low level of contrast between their hair, eye color and skin tone. For you to look your best, choose soft neutrals and pastels, as well as muted colors with cool undertones. Powder blue, dusty pink, mauve, lavender, plum, and pale yellow are all great color choices.

Worst Colors for Summer

Avoid intense, vivid hues because they will look harsh and drown you out. Nor should you wear earth tones. Stay away from black and orange.

Autumn

Autumn is a warm tone and people with this complexion have golden undertones in their skin, like a pale peach, golden beige or golden brown. Many redheads and brunettes with golden brown eyes fall into this category. However, golden blonde and black hair coloring can also fall into this range.

Best Colors for Autumn

You have a lot of depth to your coloring and skin tone. Rich golden, spicy, and earthy colors will accent your complexion. Therefore, look for a warm undertone when selecting a color. You can wear both muted and rich warm colors that are seen in autumn leaves and spice colors, such as camel, beige, olive, orange, gold, and dark brown. You will also look great in a rich warm grey.

Worst Colors for Autumn

Stay away from clear, bright colors and black and white, which will make your look tired and faded. Also steer clear of pastels and blue tones, which will look cold against your complexion and give you a pale appearance.

Spring

Spring is also a warm tone. People of this complexion have subtle golden undertones and are usually creamy white or peach. Springs have extremely light, ivory skin color. People of this coloring are usually natural golden blondes, auburn, or strawberry blond redheads. Springs also have very clear, light blue and green colored eyes. Freckles and rosy cheeks are also characteristics of this group.

If you canâ€™t decide weather you are an autumn or a spring, springs tend to have pale eyes while autumns have dark eyes.

Best Colors for Spring

Springs can wear very pale, soft colors, such as peach, camel, golden yellow, golden brown, and aqua. You will also look fabulous in ivory, bright greens, true reds, clear blues and coral.

Your colors may be particularly hard to find because they can never be too muted or too dark.

Worst Colors for Spring

Avoid black and white, which are too contrasting for you. Also stay away from dark, dull colors.

SOURCE


----------



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

If you know your season, please post it for comparison. I wish articles like this would have pictures, lol...I'm visual and all of those eye pattern descriptions sound alike except for summer. -- same with skin tone, if I could see a few different shades of each season, it may be eiser.

I *think* , by Solimar's post that I am an Autumn. Hmph, the eye doesn't match that though, lol.

And there's neutral also?? Cool, neutral, warm?

Okay, I found something that seems to make it easy

"There are two basic skin color families: Cool and Warm.

You belong to the Cool color family if you have a predominance of blue undertones in your skin, hair and eyes.

You belong to the Warm color family if you have a predominance of warm or golden undertones in your skin, hair and eyes.

Almost all redheads are Warms."

* credit to Butterfly Ideas: Spa, Skin Care, Image, Color Analysis, Cosmetics, Bath and Body, Beauty Products


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 30, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-51792.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...les-20728.html

I don't think the whole "seasons" thing is really used anymore. I think it's better just to focus on whether you have cool, neutral, or warm undertones.






IMO, saying that most redheads are warm is not necessarily true. A lot of Irish redheads have pink (cool) skin with fiery red hair.


----------



## vivelamour (Aug 30, 2007)

According to this, I would be a Winter. I'm Asian with dark brown hair &amp; eyes, and I agree with the suggested colors. However, I am FAR from being pink/blue toned! lol.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 30, 2007)

the season thing is so 80's!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

That's where warm and cool tones come from.

Spring and Autumn are Warm

Summer and Winter are Cool

The "old-fashioned" way seems to be more detailed.


----------



## DianeinIowaP (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can find information about what season you are? I am working at a salon as a receptionist and they gave me a makeover today (for free!) and told me I am a summer. I would like to find out more about what colors etc I should be wearing.

Thanks in advance for any guidance!

Diane


----------



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi, Ha - I thought they did away with that in the 80's :-O Well, I opened a thread about it earlier....I'll find the link

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't really believe in that whole theory. I was told I am a Fall....pretty sure those colors look like crap on me. I like to think of myself as "Multiseasonal"...hahah.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe you're neutral? (benebaby)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...son-63202.html


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I'm going to merge this thread with the other one


----------



## DianeinIowaP (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the welcome





I didn't know the seasons thing was still used either, but my boss said she recently had a class about it so I guess it is, some anyway. Wouldn't you know it the colors I should be wearing are ones I don't even have for the most part! ha My closet is full of all the "wrong" colors.





Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, Ha - I thought they did away with that in the 80's :-O Well, I opened a thread about it earlier....I'll find the link 
Welcome to MUT!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 30, 2007)

Men's Style Guide

Color Me Beautiful Cosmetics

general rule of thumb winter and summer are cool, majority of people are cool - autumn and spring are warm

There's a flowchart, I cannot find it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> blondes are usually summer and spring, brunettes winter and autumn.

HTH!!

I am also looking for a site that had a hand on gold fabric and silver fabric. (IIRC the silver fabric hand was yucky and washed out looking) Looking at it that way it's so obvious what not to wear.

I found it! Dang it, can't just c&amp;p it. Fashion Help for Recovering Goths - iCiNG - galadarling.com

Makes it easier for those that are decisive and easy to choose features from the flowchart.

Stereoxgirl, If I remember your info correctly - it sounds like you are a "Summer" Now, if I could pick for myself. I'd be happy knowing if I was cool or warm...leaning towards thinking I'm neutral though.

Consultant Color Analysis Tools

Not too far down the page, look at the hand pix - I hope no color does that to me!


----------



## WashingtonWoman (Nov 4, 2010)

I practice seasonal color analysis as taught by Bernice Kentner of Color Me A Season (1976-present) professionally in the Seattle area.  Color Me A Season's extensive collection of educational and training materials is my authority.

Every question asked above and more is answered on this page of my website:

http://www.washington-woman.com/About-Seasonal-Color-Analysis.html

The most fascinating aspect of seasonal color analysis is that your dominant temperament type and your eye (iris) pattern correspond with which of four seasonal color palettes look best on you: Clear, bright cool (Winter); clear, bright warm (Spring); muted cool (Summer); or muted warm (Autumn).  My website (listed above) will give you all the specifics.

P.S. Color fans (they look like miniature fan deck color selectors for paint) are available for $10.00 plus shipping by phoning Color Me A Season at (800) MY-COLOR between 9:00a and 4:30p PST.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Nov 22, 2010)

@StereoXGirl:   I think you are correct when you say that not all redheads (or people with red tones in their hair in general) are necessarily warm.

    I have very fair skin, brown hair with red tones and eyes that are a mix of warm brown and warm green, but the foundation that matches my skin color almost exactly on my jaw line is L'Oreal True Match foundation in N2 (neutral 2.) The L'Oreal True Match foundation warm colors all have too much yellow in them for my skin, but the L'Oreal True Match cold colors in the palest shades actually disappear on my wrist although they are not quite right on my face. And I actually _do_ come from Irish background too!



Or, at least I'm partly from Irish background anyway.





  I'm not sure if we're allowed to plug other people's websites on here so I apologize if we're not supposed to do this but I actually really recommend www.mybestcolors.com.

  The lady who runs the online business actually figures out your _real_ best colors using a computer program, and I think it's more accurate than color draping or anything (no offense to anyone who does color draping, there is nothing wrong with that either and it _can_ be extremely accurate too.)

  The only thing you have to know is which L'Oreal True Match foundation shade actually matches your skin color on your face (it's best to test it on your jaw line.) You just pick which one is yours, and you get a great palette of colors! I bought one, and I think it's absolutely spot on, seriously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2010)

It's extremely hard to find your "best" colors online.  And i could never pay for it..

why?

A picture of yourself..not always accurate in color and brightness/contrast, etc.

Your monitor settings

Their monitor settings

Your best overall bet would be to ask a very good female friend that you trust (this can backfire because if their is any jealousy they might lie) or a male friend.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Nov 22, 2010)

@Washington Woman: I took a look at your website, and I must say I find it absolutely fascinating! I'd read about the eye patterns before and how the Winter eye is supposed to have the pattern that looks like the spokes of a wheel, the Summer eye is supposed to have a pattern that looks like barely perceptible cracked glass, the Autumn eye has the aztec sun pattern and the Spring eye has a pattern that looks like a round sunburst with an open space around the pupil, but I never had a clear idea of what those patterns were actually supposed to look like!

  Thank you so much for posting the link to your website! I carefully analyzed my eyes in a magnifying mirror, and unfortunately my lighting isn't so good at the moment but I am still pretty certain that I have a lot of winter influence in my eye pattern. The Winter influence is obvious but I can't tell anything else for certain. I definitely have the first pattern shown at the top. I had suspected this for a while but I'm pretty sure you just confirmed it for me! I definitely have a pretty strong Winter personality too (for better or for worse lol)  based on that list of traits.

   Based on certain colors that I know I can wear, Winter actually makes the most sense. I kind of thought I should be a Sunset Winter.

  Based on how I described my natural coloring above, do you have any thoughts on that?


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Nov 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's extremely hard to find your "best" colors online.  And i could never pay for it..
> 
> ...


 I pretty much agree with you about the online color analysts who tell you what season you are supposed to be based on only a photograph. I think that might work with some people, but not necessarily with everyone.

www.mybestcolors.com is different though. It's not a person telling you what they think your best colors _might_ be or _probably_ are based on a photograph.

  The lady who runs the business uses a computer program that scientifically calculates precisely what versions of _all hues_ in the color spectrum mathematically correspond most closely to the color of your skin. It's very complicated to explain, which is why I don't explain it well lol! But she herself does not actually pick colors out for you. It is probably best to read the info on the website to learn more about it lol!


----------



## justdell (Jun 13, 2011)

It can be really difficult, even for someone with any eye for color to tell you specifically what colors are best for you to wear without comparing your natural coloring to individual shades of color. colorenalysis.com is an online tool that sort of helps. Also I have found that different people have different definitions of what autumn,summer,winter and spring colors are- according to some places I've looked I'm autumn and according to another I'm winter. As a cosmetologist when I am choosing makeup for a client I think more in terms of deep shades or pale shades and warm tones or cool tones- sometimes even this can be confusing to I break it down into blues yellows or reds. And the very best way to determine which ones you look best in is to go to a fabric store with a good friend and hold 2 different shades and tones up by your face and have your friend tell you which one looks better. then take the fabric she chose and compare it with another. (yes you will drive the employees nuts with this, if that bothers you, you can buy fabric swatches at the color enalysis website and i'm sure elsewhere) Eventually you will find some colors that fit you well and you can of course get samples of those colored fabrics that  fit you best. Hope that's helpful...


----------

